# Dark Spots on his head



## PedrottisGirl (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm worried about my boy Caffery, I got him a week ago and he had these spots on his face. I thought he was just a little dirty since he was living in those tiny cups, but its been a week and the spots haven't gone away if anything they have gotten larger. I think I attached a picture that I just took of him. New to the forums and owning betta's hopefully someone can help me. I'm just concerned for my little guy.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5 gallon, but its split in the middle so 2.5 for each betta
What temperature is your tank? 80*
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Lives alone. Divided tank so there is another betta on the other side

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon Betta Food 
How often do you feed your betta fish? 4 to 5 times a day 1 pellet each time

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Twice a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 25%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Aged water that has been conditioned with Aqueon Water Conditioner 

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? no

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Caffery has this brown spot on the top of his head and around his lips and it might slowly be getting larger but I’m not sure
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? he hasen’t changed his behavior still energetic and loves to eat
When did you start noticing the symptoms? I noticed the spots when I bought him about a week ago, they seem to be getting bigger
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No because im not sure if its just his coloring
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No, he is a new fish for me
How old is your fish (approximately)? Just got him….probably a year or so….got him from Petsmart


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Can you get a closer up pictrure? He might very well be Dragoning. 

He is very pretty By the way!


----------



## PedrottisGirl (Sep 30, 2011)

Is this any better?

...he isn't the most cooperative model...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

It looks like he is simply marbling to me. :3


----------

